#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  IPs Publicos

## Nhapinde

Ola gallera

Assinei com um provedor o serviço de internet de 100 megas. Deles recebi uma faixa inteira /24 de IPs publicos.
Ja testei quase todos eles e vi que estao disponiveis. Alias para aceder a internet tive que configurar um dos IPs na interface do mikrotik que conecta ao router da operadora.
A questao é: como fazer uso dos restantes IPs para hospedar serviços como Email, que desejo atraves desta RB que tenho actualmente conectada a internet. Ja pensei ate em colocar ele primeiro num switche conectar cada servidor directo nele, mas pensei na segurança e desisti.
Por alto assim imagino uma RB com uma porta conectada ao gateway e noutras portas ir colocando os servidores, mas ai me perdi. Tenho algns servidores de aplicacoes dentro da rede funcionando nessas portas em subredes diferentes mas sao apenas acessiveis dentro da rede. Alguns deles gostaria de colocar nesses IPs publicos. Que opcoes tenho?

Agradeço desde ja vossa colaboração.

----------


## fhayashi

Um /24 inteiro para um link de apenas 100 megas? Certeza disso?

Impressionante, 1/4 do tamanho que a nic aloca hoje em dia.

----------


## Nhapinde

Certeza absoluta fhayashi. Alguma dica?

----------


## fhayashi

Bom, não sei qual seu ramo de negócio. Vc pode pegar alguns é usar para CGNat. Outros redirecionar para servidores.

Mas acho um /24 meio tiro no pé. Muita configuração e quando mudar de fornecedor, muda tudo.

Se realmente tiver uso para um /24 melhor ir atrás do seu asn.

----------


## Nhapinde

> Bom, não sei qual seu ramo de negócio. Vc pode pegar alguns é usar para CGNat. Outros redirecionar para servidores.
> 
> Mas acho um /24 meio tiro no pé. Muita configuração e quando mudar de fornecedor, muda tudo.
> 
> Se realmente tiver uso para um /24 melhor ir atrás do seu asn.


Comprendo. Neste momento pretendo usar para 2 servidores que operam na rede actualmente por tras dum NAT.
Como faço o redirecionamento dos IPs publicos que recebi para esses servidores? Posso fazer isso sem colocar esses servidores directamente na rede Publica? Isto é, colocando directamente os IPs publicos nessas maquinas?

----------


## 1929

> Um /24 inteiro para um link de apenas 100 megas? Certeza disso?
> 
> Impressionante, 1/4 do tamanho que a nic aloca hoje em dia.


Acho que é possível sim... Ele não é do Brasil. Aqui já estamos num fracionamento de IPs algum tempo pelo Nic.br... ( já fracionamos até vacina da febre amarela.kkk)

Mas ele é de pais de língua portuguesa onde ainda pode estar disponível alguma coisa de IPs com mais fartura.

Qual seu país @*Nhapinde* ?

----------


## Nhapinde

> Acho que é possível sim... Ele não é do Brasil. Aqui já estamos num fracionamento de IPs algum tempo pelo Nic.br... ( já fracionamos até vacina da febre amarela.kkk)
> 
> Mas ele é de pais de língua portuguesa onde ainda pode estar disponível alguma coisa de IPs com mais fartura.
> 
> Qual seu país @*Nhapinde* ?


Angola. Mas e ai alguma ajuda concrecta?

----------


## fhayashi

IP firewall Nat. 

Só criar as regras de dst-nat

----------


## 1929

> Acho que é possível sim... Ele não é do Brasil. Aqui já estamos num fracionamento de IPs algum tempo pelo Nic.br... ( já fracionamos até vacina da febre amarela.kkk)
> 
> Mas ele é de pais de língua portuguesa onde ainda pode estar disponível alguma coisa de IPs com mais fartura.
> 
> Qual seu país @*Nhapinde* ?


Opa, quero me corrigir. Eu me confundi. /24 são 256 IPs. Eu estava com /20 na cabeça... Este sim que não se consegue mais no Brasil.

----------


## Giovan

Ja que esta de outro País, poderia compartilhar custo aprox. destes 100Mb com /24? Só de curiosidade.

----------


## andrecarlim

Amigo, sempre que puder fugir de nat, fuja! Só tem um modo de usar bem isso, passar os IPs pra dentro da tua Lan, é com proxy-arp, já usei muito isso, e funciona maravilhosamente! E vai poder usar seu firewall como quiser!

----------

